# Tritronics recommendation?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly will start collar conditioning in the near future so I have to start shopping. Which is a good model for field work? Should I be looking into the Field or Pro series?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I have this one, and it serves my needs well.

Best-seller: Tri-tronics SPORT BASIC G3 Collar +FREE Holster

The guy who runs the site recommends it for 95% of the people he talks to. 

I also found the best price on that site with free shipping, and received my order very fast. Same experience when I ordered Mike Lardy's e-collar conditioning video from them.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I have this one, and it serves my needs well.
> 
> Best-seller: Tri-tronics SPORT BASIC G3 Collar +FREE Holster
> 
> ...


Thanks! But I'm wondering if the 1/2 mile range is sufficient for field work.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I have tri tonics pro 100


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Thanks! But I'm wondering if the 1/2 mile range is sufficient for field work.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I don't know. That's a question I can't answer. How far away do the dogs get during field work? I know Mike Lardy says not to correct unless they can hear your command. What is the range of a whistle?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

From my Lardy book...

_1. Always precede correction with a command.
_
_(...)

The most significant corollary to this rule is: Don't correct a dog that can't hear you. If the dog can't hear you, then your correction can't be preceded by a command. Oh sure, you might be blowing pieces of a lung through your whistle, but if the dog can't hear, then you must not correct. 

(...)_​
He continues by using examples of commands into the wind, dogs unable to hear running into the water, or dogs running through noisy cover such as dried corn stalks. 

I suspect you'll need the input of experienced field trainers on distance. I'm curious too.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I don't know. That's a question I can't answer. How far away do the dogs get during field work? I know Mike Lardy says not to correct unless they can hear your command. What is the range of a whistle?


I have no idea what the range is but I'm not the strongest toot-er lol. I think my trainer actually might have one you linked (his remote looks like that one) but I really don't know for sure. I'll ask him tomorrow but I also want to know what other people are using.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking through Lardy's book, I ran across this....

_....Don't correct a dog you can't see. If you can't see your dog, It's going to be difficult to show him what you want. Furthermore, you can't be sure about what he's doing and whether he can hear you. If your dog is out of sight, you need to bring him back into sight before you precede with training. (This also means you don't need a collar that works one mile away!)......_

There may be other reasons to have more range, though. Apparently, hilly terrain reduces range.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would recommend a pro 100 as a good starter collar for a newbie. Try a refurbished system from the collar clinic if you need to save a couple bucks.

The distance ratings are for comparison purposes and are based upon open flat terrain or water. When you take the system into the real world where there are obstructions and terrain changes, the actual range will be less. I would view a 1 mile range rating as the norm for a working dog.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> I would recommend a pro 100 as a good starter collar for a newbie. Try a refurbished system from the collar clinic if you need to save a couple bucks.


Thanks. Since you said it is a good starter, will it leave me wanting more? Because I'm getting a huge discount (45% off) and it may be a one time thing, I'd rather buy a good one than have to upgrade later. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Thanks. Since you said it is a good starter, will it leave me wanting more? Because I'm getting a huge discount (45% off) and it may be a one time thing, I'd rather buy a good one than have to upgrade later.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


There in only one step up from there, a pro 500 like I use, but you probably don't need all the extra bells and whistles.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Nairb said:


> Looking through Lardy's book, I ran across this....
> 
> _....Don't correct a dog you can't see. If you can't see your dog, It's going to be difficult to show him what you want. Furthermore, you can't be sure about what he's doing and whether he can hear you. If your dog is out of sight, you need to bring him back into sight before you precede with training. (This also means you don't need a collar that works one mile away!)......_
> 
> There may be other reasons to have more range, though. Apparently, hilly terrain reduces range.


I like the 1 mile range also for the tone feature. If my dog is upwind or out of sight the tone feature can get his attention. My older dog is trained to come in to the tone since he likes to hunt by himself.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I use a Pro100 and it does everything I need. I would rather have more levels of continuous as I can manually apply a nick. I am not keen on the Pro 200 as it has 18 nick levels and only 6 continous. As Swampy said, the only other one I would consider is the Pro500 which is 18C/18M. The Field are the older models, so I would not go with one of those at this point.

I started with a Sport, and the issue I found with it is that the shape is not as comfortable in your hand, and the way the buttons are placed I had to keep looking at it to check I was doing what I wanted! With the Pro, I can leave my fingers on the buttons and know what correction I am giving without looking. I also had an issue with the buttons sticking and malfunctioning on my Sport. I do still have one that I marry to one collar for going hunting because I can hang it on a lanyard. But my Pro is my day-to-day training collar, and super-reliable. It has more than been enough collar to train a MH, a couple SH, and a bunch through JH/WCs.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Geeze if you're getting 45% off then go for the big guns and get a Pro 500, you can sell it later and maybe make money on it. I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The Sport has a tone button, fits comfortably in my hand or pocket, hasn't malfunctioned for me yet, etc. It fits my needs, but if I had purchased with the intention of becoming serious in field work or hunting, I probably would have bought one of the others. As it stands, I would imagine it will suffice if I decide to pursue those activities. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

And that was the rationale I went in with when I bought my first Sport collar--in the end I wish I had just bought the good one to start with.

With 45% off just go for the Pro100 or Pro500. That is an awesome deal and you will have all the collar you ever need.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Most everyone in my group trains with the same Sport that Nairb trains with. I use it with 2 dogs. Very nice. I will not be doing field trials, just JH or WC, so no 400 yd marks. So the Sport model is fine for my use. Are you thinking of doing serious distance, or JH or WC type stuff? By the way Tritronics was bought out by Garmin. I use the transmitter on a lanyard to hang around my neck. I think it will be interesting to see how Garmin improves the various models. One of the women in my training group has a commercial account with Tritronics. I was able to get my sport and 2 collars with shipping to Alaska for $284. I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

We don't do field work or hunting either but we bought the pro 100 for our first golden 13 years ago and it is still going strong with Wyatt. And that collar has been thru some serious trauma LOL. I had to send the collar back because it was so jammed packed with sand from the river that it wouldn't hold a charge. They took it apart and cleaned it free of charge. I was a little apprehensive because of the price, but now I know how well made it is that it was worth the price. 45% off is an awesome deal!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes....if I were making a purchase right now knowing that I would be doing extensive field training, I would probably get the Pro 100. At this point, it basically hangs around my neck as I walk Bella off leash and let her run around the park. The buttons rarely even get pushed, because she responds to my verbal commands almost all of the time. The collar is just insurance. If I do decide to participate in field training down the road, I believe it will get me by for the level we would be working at.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the great advice! I think I'll be ordering the Pro 100. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

